# Abandoned Ideas?



## Nicky (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi i was wondering if there was a thread for abandoned ideas. Me and a friend tried collaborate on a story many times but we could never agree on something we both wanted to do so we started an idea pool that we'd add to from time to time. It's been years and i just found the old idea pool file in a forgotten hard drive.

I'm going to post it here in the event someone would like to try it out and make it their own or alter it to fit their own passions. 

I also encourage others to leave their own abandoned ideas that they feel might be useful to others or inspire someone who might've lost their way.

None of the ideas i'm posting have titles and are merely a paragraph plotting out the genereal idea and i make no claims to them whatsoever:


1.
Two corrupt law men. One is the brains who lacks the brawn and will to kill. The other a cold blooded executioner with an insatiable blood lust. No particular time period in mind. They investigate strange murders which took place on a Native American reservation. The natures of the murders point to either a hoax or ‘the paranormal’ centered around a man who returned to the reservation after joining the army and going to war.


2.
Newly released from serving 10 years in prison, an ex con who takes psychiatric medication to suppress the hallucinations of the wife he was falsely convicted of killing, gets a job as the custodian of a city land mark clock tower. In the basement he finds a group of mischievous children whom he comes to learn haven't aged in 200 years. He further learns that they are the clockwork creation of the original engineer/designer of the clock tower. The plot thickens when he realizes that the medicine he takes is far too expensive now that he has to pay for it himself and it isn’t provided for free like it was in prison. And now he can’t decide if the children are real or products of his imagination since he’s been missing doses for weeks at a time until he can afford more.


3.
After receiving word that their sons are the most recent casualties of military soldiers on the front line during the uprising of the rebel Tokugawa Shogunate in feudal Japan, a group of mothers band together and remember the 'old ways' they'd sworn to leave behind them, exchanging their expensive kimonos for the uniforms of the [insert symbolic Japanese word here] clan , where they were sold into slavery as children and used as slave ninjas for political assassinations that eventually lead to the formation of the current government which has now allowed their precious first born sons to die. Their target is a corrupt military general who is obsessed with learning the secrets of immortality from an ancient monastery located in the territory controlled by the rebel Tokugawa Shogunate.


----------



## philistine (Jul 6, 2012)

These are entirely abandoned, though they have gone several months, and likely will go several more, without any attempt at writing them. They were, and I think I should mention this, quite bawdy in nature, and part of a series of eighteen stories. I only completed three of them, and abandoned the project halfway through the fourth. Here's a few of them:

1) An old woman, who is employed as a maid in a busy dockside bar, which, known for its regular rough-housing, drunken revelry, and late night roistering, is entirely without love, and in her old age, is horribly miserable. She has been in the same establishment for many years, and despite the potency of the alcohol served, not a single one of the thousands of patrons who have visited the bar, both past and present, have made overtures to her. She is invisible to men. Hunchbacked due to age, she hasn't stood up straight in god knows how long.

To make a long story short, a man known particularly for his capacity to drink, one night gets absolutely clattered- more so than he has ever done before. A riveting game of darts is being played. The man, being more plastered than an Italian villa, spies the woman, and much to the disbelief of everyone else, begins to walk over to her, eyes open, mouth salivating, and hands making obscene gestures. He sidles up behind her, and pinches her arse. Initially not realising what the sensation in her rear was, she turns around, and stands up straighter than a telephone line. In an overwhelming irony, a dart hits her in the head, killing her instantly.

2) A blind man, who every morning sits and listens to the sounds of nature outside his window, has just heard of the mayor's plans to develop a park- right at the side of his home. He contests the plans, though being in the minority (the other residents suffering no imposition), nothing is done, and the park is constructed. Being blind, however, he comes to the realisation that it won't actually matter too much, no matter how much of an eyesore the project turns out to be. 

During the build, a dreadful noise pervaded the blind man's house for several months. So much so, that he now loathed the activity he had initially loved, and decided to forego it completely, or at least until the build was completed. Months have passed, and the park is completed. The area now being quite romantic in fashion, it attracts many a young couple from nearby, who, as young people with uncontrollable libidos are wont to do, insist on doing the nasty outside, and, at the convenience of the story, at all imaginable hours.

One morning, the blind man opens his window, hoping to revel in the silence. The sounds of the trees blowing and the birds singing, and whatever else. However, he listened carefully, and heard nothing but the most carnal sounds imaginable. His hearing being as sharp as that of a fox, the nearby illicit concert horrified him to no end. He perishes due to shock.

3) A man and his wife are married and living in a large house. The village is small. The man is considerably older than the woman, though their marriage is in perfect order, lacking in none of the areas which one might expect from a sizeable age difference. He is a bank worker, and, finding himself recently promoted to that of bank manager, comes to work incredibly long hours, and in consequence, no longer enjoys the company of his wife. He arrives home late at night, exhausted, filled with stress, and unable to do anything but pass out like a warthog in heat. 

The young woman, having her desires unmet, both sensual and otherwise, begins to meet her ends elsewhere- namely, with every young suitor she came across during her daily walk through the village. Over the months, they came and went, like carts passing through a toll point. Her husband, too tired to even think, thought nothing of it. 

One day, however, whilst the woman was in bed with another man, the distinct sound of the door opening downstairs was heard. It was her husband. Shocked, she thinks of a plan quickly. She ushers her lover to throw a sheet over his head, and act as a spectre, or phantom of some sort. He laughs, though after being told what her husband would do to him should be he be seen in the marital bed, soon complies, and throws the sheet over his body in a matter of seconds. To make the performance convincing, she instructs him to jump about and howl, and to really sell the role, as the husband would come in any minute. The young woman screams. 

The husband, leaping up the stairs, opens the door and sees a figure, adorned in white, jumping about the room, and his wife on the floor, looking terrified. He grabs his gun from the shelf, and runs back into the bedroom. The ghost, realising he's done for, makes a run for the window, though is shot in the back, before being defenestrated and falling to his death three stories below. 

---

Don't ask me how I came up with these ideas.


----------



## Altan (Jul 7, 2012)

A young orphaned swordswoman living in a secluded marsh has to go on a quest for something. Standard Fantasy/Action-Adventure fare

Yeah, it's pretty cliched, but in my defense, I was about 11-12 at the time and it was literally the first original fiction I had actually given any semblance of thought or effort to.


----------



## Potty (Jul 7, 2012)

So like... are these free for anyone to pinch then? 'Coz I have to be honest, I can work with a couple of the ideas here.


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 7, 2012)

Potty said:


> So like... are these free for anyone to pinch then? 'Coz I have to be honest, I can work with a couple of the ideas here.



Wouldn't it be funny if someone used one of these to win the Anniversary challenge?


----------



## Potty (Jul 7, 2012)

To be honest, I've got my eye on the clockwork idea... I see a lot of potential there... permission to adapt you idea into my own style Nicky?


----------



## Nicky (Jul 7, 2012)

Potty said:


> To be honest, I've got my eye on the clockwork idea... I see a lot of potential there... permission to adapt you idea into my own style Nicky?




sure, like i stated, i won't have the time to ever get to these with the ones i'm actually committed to right now and you may freely make them your own.


----------



## bluewolf301 (Jul 9, 2012)

may any one use your ideas? As I can see potential with these in my novel as well and I would like to involve these into my story it would be great to do and it would be great help  me as my head is bursting with ideas at the moment.


----------



## Nicky (Jul 9, 2012)

bluewolf301 said:


> may any one use your ideas? As I can see potential with these in my novel as well and I would like to involve these into my story it would be great to do and it would be great help me as my head is bursting with ideas at the moment.



this:



Nicky said:


> sure, like i stated, i won't have the time to ever get to these with the ones i'm actually committed to right now and you may freely make them your own.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Jul 9, 2012)

When I was 11, I tried to write a book about a girl stranded on an island, but I never finished it after the first page and a half.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 9, 2012)

I have lots of extra amazing ideas -- and I except PayPal and all major credit cards.


----------



## philistine (Jul 9, 2012)

JosephB said:


> I have lots of extra amazing ideas -- and I *except* PayPal and all major credit cards.



So you just take cash, right?


----------



## JosephB (Jul 9, 2012)

Ooooh. Nice catch, buddy. Good job!


----------



## garza (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's one -

An elderly man, retired journalist, sits at a computer in an upstairs flat overlooking an inlet of the Caribbean. He reads over some neglected, rejected, plot lines from other writers and considers whether any of them interest him. He decides they do not and toddles off to bed.


----------



## Potty (Jul 9, 2012)

garza said:


> Here's one -
> 
> An elderly man, retired journalist, sits at a computer in an upstairs flat overlooking an inlet of the Caribbean. He reads over some neglected, rejected, plot lines from other writers and considers whether any of them interest him. He decides they do not and toddles off to bed.



Here's one,

Someone watches a film about a bunch of school kids killing eachother... does that person steal the idea and make millions for herself or toddle off to bed?


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 10, 2012)

I liked _The Hunger Games_ too, Potty. :encouragement:


As for the thread, when I thought about my own abandoned ideas, I realized I have far too many to count. At first I thought of this in a proud sort of way, like, "Hah! You guys have a few abandoned stories? I have _tons_!" Just looking at my computer desktop alone, I have twenty-three abandoned short stories, and three abandonded novels. That's not even counting the various scribbled plotlines I have in my legal pads and notebooks.

Then my smile faded and I thought to myself, "Way to go. You're taking pride in how many failures you've accumulated." The epiphany struck me like a haymaker to the solar plexus.

Now as I sit by the window, the tears stream down my face like warm, August rain.


Lol. Kidding about the crying part. But yeah, I have way too many abandoned stories! I should go back and finish them all, just to prove to myself I can. I don't believe there is such a thing as a useless story idea. If anything, you just need to explore it more, or change it up a bit. It's _how_ you tell the story that ultimately matters most.

I bet a good writer could take any one of the ideas already posted in this thread and win awards with it.


----------



## garza (Jul 10, 2012)

Potty - I think I missed something somewhere. What was the connection?


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 10, 2012)

garza said:


> Here's one -
> 
> An elderly man, retired journalist, sits at a computer in an upstairs flat overlooking an inlet of the Caribbean. He reads over some neglected, rejected, plot lines from other writers and considers whether any of them interest him. He decides they do not and toddles off to bed.



Can I use this ?



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> Now as I sit by the window, the tears stream down my face like warm, August rain.




This?




			
				Potty said:
			
		

> Someone watches a film about a bunch of school kids




and this?


----------



## garza (Jul 10, 2012)

Truth to tell, I think I've given myself an idea for a story. 

bo_7md, you are welcome to use it as well.


----------



## Potty (Jul 10, 2012)

garza said:


> Potty - I think I missed something somewhere. What was the connection?



In my self induced state of befuddlement I thought you were saying you didn't see any point in using other peoples ideas so went off to bed instead. So I took the opportunity of making a snide remark about an author who made millions off someone elses idea... therefore showing how using other peoples ideas can be a good thing.

Reading back now I see I went home with the wrong woman again.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2012)

I never abandon my ideas, I'm far too possesive to share lol


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 10, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> I never abandon my ideas, I'm far too possesive to share lol



I'm using this too!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2012)

NOOOOOO!!!!! *sits on idea box and hisses vehemently*


----------



## JosephB (Jul 10, 2012)

My ego is too big to use other people's ideas or share any credit. It has to be mine. All mine!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2012)

Much, much too big, too big to even exsist on this planet  But really I also tend to recycle and regurgitate old ideas for use in future projects, so I don't like to share if I'm intent upon reusing them later.


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 10, 2012)

OK, here's what I got so far: (Plot plan.)

An elderly man, retired journalist, sits at a computer in an upstairs flat overlooking an inlet of the Caribbean. He reads over some neglected, rejected, plot lines from other writers and considers whether any of them interest him. He decides they do not and toddles off to bed.(Garza)

As he puts his head on the pillow he remembers something. One of the ideas he saw before was something he came-up with a friend. Frantically he goes back to look for that idea, that friend being his lost childhood love, whom he used to play together and watch "films about school kids." (Potty)

The MC's wife who is far too possesive to share (Nox) discovers the fact that his husband is trying to find her old flame, and tries to stop him anyway she could. However, the MC finds her and he discovers that she is now married. To his luck he knows their marriage is in trouble when he meets her husband, who is a very sensitive artist. He notices that her husband looks a lot like him, and confronts her about it, she admits to still being in love with him and they run away together. The final scene is of the husband sitting by the window crying. (Kyle)_

needs some tidying up, I know.
_


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 10, 2012)

JosephB said:


> My ego is too big to use other people's ideas or share any credit. It has to be mine. All mine!!!



Wow this'll make for a great hook. "Mine all mine!" She screamed as she held her husbands picture in her hands.

Sold!



			
				Nox said:
			
		

> NOOOOOO!!!!! *sits on idea box and hisses vehemently*




Too late golden!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2012)

Grrr......


----------



## garza (Jul 10, 2012)

bo_7md - 'Tidying up' is not the phrase I would have used, but never mind. Keep at it.

Potty - You were correct in your initial assessment that the elderly gentleman saw nothing he could use in any of the abandoned plot lines. But I continue to be confused and believe I've missed something important. 

As for going home with the wrong woman, that's something I can relate to. My internal censor, however, warns against providing details.


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 10, 2012)

garza said:


> bo_7md - 'Tidying up' is not the phrase I would have used, but never mind. Keep at it.
> 
> .



It's just a plot plan not the actual novel, heh.


----------



## Potty (Jul 10, 2012)

You missed nothing important, just my attempt at wit.


----------



## garza (Jul 10, 2012)

You may be like me. Halfway there.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2012)

Not halfway gone? I'm nearly there myself!


----------



## Potty (Jul 10, 2012)

Half wit I think he means... it could be worse, I could be a_ complete _idiot!


----------



## garza (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, here's a story idea taken from real life. 

What do you take me for, a perfect fool?' said my teacher. 'Nobody's perfect', I said. 

I probably cribbed the reply from a tv show - it sounds like something Fred Reiner might have said to Sid Caesar. But it was the teacher's fault for giving me the opening. Shortly afterward I was, again, promoted a grade level though it was the middle of term. My parents thought I kept being promoted because I was so smart. I never told them any different.


----------

